# bushel?



## 056 kid (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok i have tried to figure it out here recently but i cant find the answer. 



What is a bushel, or how much is it??


----------



## valekbrothers (Feb 17, 2009)

The imperial bushel, legally established in Great Britain in 1826, contained 2218.192 cubic inches, or 80 pounds of distilled water weighed in air at 62° Fahrenheit. The Winchester bushel, much used from the time of Henry VIII, was somewhat smaller, containing 2150.42 cubic inches, or 77.627413 pounds of distilled water; it is still generally used in the USA and Canada. 


Hope this helps...............


----------



## lfnh (Feb 17, 2009)

picked corn in a gunny sack is a bushel.

in pounds (by commodity):

http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/units/scales/bushels.html


----------



## slinger (Feb 17, 2009)

A bushel is a unit of dry measurement by volume (a bushel basket)

About 1.25 (1.244) cubic feet.

Or about 32 quarts or 4 pecks:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

a bushel in the timber industry, atleast in my terns is 1000 bdft


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> a bushel in the timber industry, atleast in my terns is 1000 bdft



Aaa that is what i was after..


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Aaa that is what i was after..



kinda what i figured


----------



## slinger (Feb 17, 2009)

Learned somethin today--rep on the way!


----------



## slowp (Feb 17, 2009)

Bushelling is getting paid by how many thousand you cut, instead of by the hour or day. opcorn:


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> Bushelling is getting paid by how many thousand you cut, instead of by the hour or day. opcorn:



if your in decent timber bushelling is where the money is at. i'll take footage over hourly in decent timber any day of the week!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> if your in decent timber bushelling is where the money is at. i'll take footage over hourly in decent timber any day of the week!



Curiosity. What is an average footage rate in that part of the country? I haven't done that in a good long time, gone buy the ton, the day and the hour. I remember some of the scale days, money could be made thats for darn sure. However when prices are good pulp by the ton can be good also.



Owl


----------



## stihlloggin (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> if your in decent timber bushelling is where the money is at. i'll take footage over hourly in decent timber any day of the week!



I never heard this term either. Around here i've cut by the hour or ton. How much do you guys get by the thousand (bushel)


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Curiosity. What is an average footage rate in that part of the country? I haven't done that in a good long time, gone buy the ton, the day and the hour. I remember some of the scale days, money could be made thats for darn sure. However when prices are good pulp by the ton can be good also.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



If i am the only one cutting trees (if the scale is just going off of what i cut) $.02 is pretty well the least that i will fire up a saw for. honestly i should prolly get $.03 (not tooting my own horn, but alot of times i get called in to cut the biggest, most difficult and risky trees and i believe pay should reflect that) Also i usually do alot of coordinating, mechanicing and almost play a management role when i am working.

when i'm getting paid by the bushel, i typically get $2 a ton for any pulpwood that comes out of it


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 17, 2009)

There is also pay plan by Mbf, we had a certain name for that but I forgot what that was. I think Columbia and the other helicopter company(I think their helicopters are green) stilll pays this type scale. Anyone remeber this or what the term besides scale was?


Owl


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

i don't know how this compares to other areas of the u.s. but that is what i'm getting.

btw. i supply all of my own equipment and it is always ready when i get to the job. Pretty well the crew will point me to the trees and turn me loose. not like some of the guys around here where they gotta hold there hand. it amazes me

what is the bushel rate in other areas if people don't mind chiming in?


----------



## stihlloggin (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> i don't know how this compares to other areas of the u.s. but that is what i'm getting.
> 
> btw. i supply all of my own equipment and it is always ready when i get to the job. Pretty well the crew will point me to the trees and turn me loose. not like some of the guys around here where they gotta hold there hand. it amazes me
> 
> what is the bushel rate in other areas if people don't mind chiming in?



Well i supply all my equip. also and get $35-$40hr. or $2-$3/ton not sure on the by the thousand wage. The majority of my falling is tree length for processor, log length on forest circus sometimes if the timber's too tall.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

stihlloggin said:


> Well i supply all my equip. also and get $35-$40hr. or $2-$3/ton not sure on the by the thousand wage. The majority of my falling is tree length for processor, log length on forest circus sometimes if the timber's too tall.



do u have to limb them? what about insurance? I'm lucky if i can get someone to pay me $20/hour. i'm guessing you are doing all handfalling?


----------



## stihlloggin (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> do u have to limb them? what about insurance? I'm lucky if i can get someone to pay me $20/hour. i'm guessing you are doing all handfalling?



Yes all handfalling. When i do take a log off it's usually just a but log to down-size it for the processor. About 99 percent of my work is for high lead / Cable sides.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

stihlloggin said:


> Yes all handfalling. When i do take a log off it's usually just a but log to down-size it for the processor. About 99 percent of my work is for high lead / Cable sides.



wow..you could put alot of trees on the ground if you didn't have to top them.


----------



## stihlloggin (Feb 17, 2009)

sillogger said:


> wow..you could put alot of trees on the ground if you didn't have to top them.



10-4


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> If i am the only one cutting trees (if the scale is just going off of what i cut) $.02 is pretty well the least that i will fire up a saw for. honestly i should prolly get $.03 (not tooting my own horn, but alot of times i get called in to cut the biggest, most difficult and risky trees and i believe pay should reflect that) Also i usually do alot of coordinating, mechanicing and almost play a management role when i am working.
> 
> when i'm getting paid by the bushel, i typically get $2 a ton for any pulpwood that comes out of it



.02 per bf as in $20 per thousand right? Does that come out to average about 200 per truck on the high end? Pay should reflect specific job needs/requirments that the average can't/shouldn't/don't want, to handle.


Owl


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> wow..you could put alot of trees on the ground if you didn't have to top them.



plan for 30-40 an hour if you do straight-falling

edit: i mean plan for 30-40 stems per hour


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> .02 per bf as in $20 per thousand right? Does that come out to average about 200 per truck on the high end? Pay should reflect specific job needs/requirments that the average can't/shouldn't/don't want, to handle.
> 
> 
> Owl



we only put about 4000 bdft on a semi around here. all of our logs to straight onto road trucks.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 17, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> plan for 30-40 an hour if you do straight-falling



that would be a blast! heck limbing this darn oaks and hickories is the hard part!


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> that would be a blast! heck limbing this darn oaks and hickories is the hard part!



i meant 30-40 stems per hour - i didn't preview my post :monkey:


----------



## stihlloggin (Feb 17, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> that would be a blast! heck limbing this darn oaks and hickories is the hard part!



i dont know how you guys log those crooked, limby ,trees, that would drive me crazy after about an hour.


----------



## rdbee (Feb 18, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> plan for 30-40 an hour if you do straight-falling
> 
> edit: i mean plan for 30-40 stems per hour



I would have to see that to believe it, a tree every 1.5-2 mins
all day? What species and size, any wedging?
Are we talkin' tall trees or tales?


----------



## Burvol (Feb 18, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> .02 per bf as in $20 per thousand right? Does that come out to average about 200 per truck on the high end? Pay should reflect specific job needs/requirments that the average can't/shouldn't/don't want, to handle.
> 
> 
> Owl



That's the thing, it could change from piece to piece. I would have loved to bushel some jobs I have done, but that seems to be all gone around here for quite some time. Guys were making money in nice second growth fir here in the 80's. A friend of mine was making 350 a day (1985 money) plus bonus for a certain amount of scale achieved for the day. He said it was most often 400-600 a day if you were really hustling and had the good wood factor.


----------



## stihlloggin (Feb 18, 2009)

Burvol said:


> That's the thing, it could change from piece to piece. I would have loved to bushel some jobs I have done, but that seems to be all gone around here for quite some time. Guys were making money in nice second growth fir here in the 80's. A friend of mine was making 350 a day (1985 money) plus bonus for a certain amount of scale achieved for the day. He said it was most often 400-600 a day if you were really hustling and had the good wood factor.



Ya, i would have loved to have cut in the 80's. a guy could acually get ahead back then.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 18, 2009)

stihlloggin said:


> i dont know how you guys log those crooked, limby ,trees, that would drive me crazy after about an hour.



they are not all crooked and limby but about 90' log i've ever cut out of a tree and that is pretty rare. the thing about limbing these trees is that ive cut limbes that were 24" in diameter, and alot of these limbs have serious pressure on them that is just waiting to pinch a saw. but when that is all you know you get used to it. it is not uncommon for me to cut 10,000 bdft in a day, it isn't burning up the world but its not terrible. that is dropping, topping and bucking. on this last clearcut job i was dropping and topping 100-150 trees per day. I can usually do 6-8,000 bdft a day when i am dropping, topping, hooking chokers, skidding and bucking-but man am i tired at the end of the day.

as for just dropping and topping:

34,000 bdft is the best i have ever done in a day

on another job i cut 67,000 bdft in 2.5 days,


----------



## RPM (Feb 18, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> that would be a blast! heck limbing this darn oaks and hickories is the hard part!



Thats what the processor is for.....all of our timber (ground and cable) goes tree length. On the cable ground the faller just has to make sure its laid out right. Only on helicopter yarding do we buck and limb in the cut block.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 18, 2009)

If the rate doesn't change with the timber type or prescription, it better even out over time. There can be a big change in potential mbf/day as the timber or the prescription changes. I love cutting by the mbf. In at dawn, out by 2 pm, nothing but a whirlwind of timber falling dance in between, except for a sup of water and some coffee, maybe a snack. Get home and you still have half the day left! $25/mbf works out good enough. But then if you're put on a day rate, you better know what you are cutting because what sounds like good money, you're really getting screwed. But yes, start the day ready to go, 1-2 spare ready to go chains, etc. My production skyrockets when i aqm away from skidders or whatever equipment, and other fallers when there are others. SilLogger, you're being honest about the volumes/day. Sure there are days in a hollow where you throw down 18+ mbf but day in and day out if you are throwing out 12mbf, good enough (just falling) Getting mixed up around equipment causes incredible delays and really throws off the rhythm.

50-60 real timber stems per day. Throw in the pulpwood junk felled in the way cut in passing or for a clearcut and it adds up. But the volume comes from the diameter and the HEIGHT. You ain't gonna get your volumme in short timber.

Yes, the cutter can make a job a whole lot better- when given the chance you can make descent sust. harvest prescription out of a stupid il-informed diameter limit cut, you can facilitate low rsd and orderly extraction with directional felling, etc.

Any of you guys ever try an ipod while falling timber? Less than traditional, but some days it could be fun.
Is it really a safety issue? Open to attack here......


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 18, 2009)

*tree with 15 bushel of wood*







for the rest of the album, and others...

http://www.madsens1.com/bernards.htm
http://www.madsens1.com/MNUphotoalb.htm


----------



## hutch3912 (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone every gotten paid by the cord? I threw a quote off the seat of my pants for $30 a cord dropped limbed and bucked to length, hand felling tree length firewood.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 18, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> for the rest of the album, and others...
> 
> http://www.madsens1.com/bernards.htm
> http://www.madsens1.com/MNUphotoalb.htm



What the hell did they do with that thing??? I doubt no one in Oregon would saw it or buy it, I wonder if it went to a small gypo mill? 

Can't believe the State let em kill it!


----------



## 385XP (Feb 18, 2009)

I work by footage mostly and it usually comes out pretty good that way.


----------



## 385XP (Feb 18, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> that would be a blast! heck limbing this darn oaks and hickories is the hard part!


Do you have hard maple down that way. They can be a real pain if there limbythe limbs just dont break when they hit the groundits very strong wood.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 18, 2009)

385XP said:


> Do you have hard maple down that way. They can be a real pain if there limbythe limbs just dont break when they hit the groundits very strong wood.



Limbing white fir that is full of really hard, dead sharp limbs can be a bugger. They are hard on chains and are almost impossible to kick off. Glass hard.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 18, 2009)

i have put about 23,000 on the ground in a day(6 to 2) cutting big tall clear poplars. i could have probably doubled that # but keeping things orderly for the skidder slows things up. It was easy to do cause the lack of limbing just some bucking and helping hook up. Just aim and drop. i couldent even come close to doing that in an oak setting. Topping, forking, untangling hardwoods kills time like crazy. Sometimes the wood will top it self if its really cold but if your on the govt it still wont fly.(they want NO brusch on the landing...)

But i have always been payed by the day. It would be nice but there is timber that is ready to go on the ground that i cut 3 weeks ago. 

And alot of times it wouldent pay off. Cutting in ####ty stuff thats 3 loads of pulp to 1 load of ties and 3/4 on the log pile.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 18, 2009)

056 kid said:


> i have put about 23,000 on the ground in a day(6 to 2) cutting big tall clear poplars.



Gotta love a day like that. Especially the self limbing and topping, I know exactly what you're describing


----------



## CollegeLogger (Feb 18, 2009)

hutch3912 said:


> anyone every gotten paid by the cord? I threw a quote off the seat of my pants for $30 a cord dropped limbed and bucked to length, hand felling tree length firewood.



Yea right now my partner and I are getting $18 a cord droped, limbed, bucked, and piled for the forwarder. In red pine the productivity is low with only 3 1/2 cord cut in a weekend between two guys working 8-10 hours a day. It's a low price but it's spending money and gets my foot in the door for work later on in the year cutting decent timber.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 18, 2009)

CollegeLogger said:


> Yea right now my partner and I are getting $18 a cord droped, limbed, bucked, and piled for the forwarder. In red pine the productivity is low with only 3 1/2 cord cut in a weekend between two guys working 8-10 hours a day. It's a low price but it's spending money and gets my foot in the door for work later on in the year cutting decent timber.



umm...u really might want to reconsider this...you are working for about $1.5/hr......its not worth it.


----------



## CollegeLogger (Feb 18, 2009)

yea we know it's really not worth it but we both knew we wernt gonna make real good money on it, i'll be back to cutting sawlogs after this but right now it's just filler work, more or less just gives us something to do on the weekends.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 18, 2009)

*How big is YOUR thumb*

One thing that is different that some guys might not be aware of is, if you are bushelling in a unit for a yarder the timber is all fell ahead of time. Usually it is weeks or even months before the yarder will move in.
Each cutter will keep his own scale, usually on his hat. You fall a tree, put your mark and the tree number on the butt. Then measure and record the log lengths and diameters. After work you transfer your scale from your hat to a scale sheet and figure up what you cut. Honor system.
Trivia...... If you are a cheat, you could become known as a thumber or someone who "thumbs". When you buck a log and the cuts do not roll apart you have to hold your tape on top and eyeball vertically to get the measurement. If your thumb just so happens to be in the way, of course you have to move your head over to read the tape. Depending on how big your thumb is this can add several inches to your diameter.
Snags that are non merchantable(will not make pulp or saw logs) are paid for according to stump diameter. Some guys will go to great lengths to (needlessly) cut the lowest possible stump to get more scale.
Alaska has a lot of snags that more or less disappear when they are fell. So rotten that they will splatter and the stump can get smushed by other trees. Some guys have perfected this disappearing snag act. They are the "ghost snags." Snags that only existed on the end of their pencil. Reminds me of a song, anybody ever heard the "Snag Fallers Ball" by Craig and Terry?


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 19, 2009)

If you are felling trees under what was called by the bushel, it was per thousand board feet.
My father worked that way for a while and did very well, too well, was making more than the office crew, they did not like that. well, then they put all the fallers on day work, 30 bucks a day. As fallers work a 6hr day, well, 5bucks and hour, and oh, by the way, be sure to bring your own saw. That was the early 50's. I remember him saying he made 1650 one month, that is when it hit the fan.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> One thing that is different that some guys might not be aware of is, if you are bushelling in a unit for a yarder the timber is all fell ahead of time. Usually it is weeks or even months before the yarder will move in.
> Each cutter will keep his own scale, usually on his hat. You fall a tree, put your mark and the tree number on the butt. Then measure and record the log lengths and diameters. After work you transfer your scale from your hat to a scale sheet and figure up what you cut. Honor system.
> Trivia...... If you are a cheat, you could become known as a thumber or someone who "thumbs". When you buck a log and the cuts do not roll apart you have to hold your tape on top and eyeball vertically to get the measurement. If your thumb just so happens to be in the way, of course you have to move your head over to read the tape. Depending on how big your thumb is this can add several inches to your diameter.
> Snags that are non merchantable(will not make pulp or saw logs) are paid for according to stump diameter. Some guys will go to great lengths to (needlessly) cut the lowest possible stump to get more scale.
> Alaska has a lot of snags that more or less disappear when they are fell. So rotten that they will splatter and the stump can get smushed by other trees. Some guys have perfected this disappearing snag act. They are the "ghost snags." Snags that only existed on the end of their pencil. Reminds me of a song, anybody ever heard the "Snag Fallers Ball" by Craig and Terry?



LOL..."drinkin' block and tackles at Snag Faller's Ball, drinkin lots of soda pop and that ain't all"... yup. I'd sure like to find some cds of their music...my old cassette went to tape heaven years ago and I haven't been able to get a replacement.

And, in case anybody is curious, the scale on the hat and the "thumb" is right on.


----------



## slowp (Feb 19, 2009)

I shall point out that when writing on hard hats, the tin ones are superior. The plastic ones just don't do! When we had too switch over, I had to start carrying a little notebook. 

I'd write down the tree measurements on my old hat when cruisiing those trees that have to get dropped after the sale was sold.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2009)

slowp said:


> I shall point out that when writing on hard hats, the tin ones are superior. The plastic ones just don't do! When we had too switch over, I had to start carrying a little notebook.
> 
> I'd write down the tree measurements on my old hat when cruisiing those trees that have to get dropped after the sale was sold.



What's a plastic hard hat? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 19, 2009)

i was baffled by how much cooler the metal hats are than plastic in the summer!!

You ever take your hat off but your hair frozen to it?


----------



## slowp (Feb 19, 2009)

056 kid said:


> i was baffled by how much cooler the metal hats are than plastic in the summer!!
> 
> You ever take your hat off but your hair frozen to it?



I have a vague memory of that happening. Now my hair sticks to the velcro that our hats have. It is for sticking on those Foreign Legion type neck fire thingies. I don't do fires anymore, so it is annoying.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 19, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> i meant 30-40 stems per hour - i didn't preview my post :monkey:



40 stems an hour is what a guy just starting out gets. I can get 100/hour on some jobs. I worked with a guy that averaged 680/day. A stem is counted as anything 8" dbh and over. 

You won't make money here cutting under 300/day on a straight falling job.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 19, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> 40 stems an hour is what a guy just starting out gets. I can get 100/hour on some jobs. I worked with a guy that averaged 680/day. A stem is counted as anything 8" dbh and over.
> 
> You won't make money here cutting under 300/day on a straight falling job.



thanks for the clarification


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 19, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> 40 stems an hour is what a guy just starting out gets. I can get 100/hour on some jobs. I worked with a guy that averaged 680/day. A stem is counted as anything 8" dbh and over.
> 
> You won't make money here cutting under 300/day on a straight falling job.



wow...that is alot of falling...i've never got to just fall, ive alwasy had to top.

dropping and topping 120-130 oaks and hickories in a day is about my best.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 19, 2009)

wow...i really don't know that i could cut that many trees in a day.... but maybe i could. i dunno, ive never done it like that


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 19, 2009)

i've done 100 trees in a day. but it's usually no more than 75 cause of the thick briars and poison ivy. granted they were small trees (6-10" DBH) and i only had to take a step to the next one.

i do land clearing preparation on the side, keeping the trees in lead. makes it easier for the dozer or skid steer to get all the stuff into burn piles.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 19, 2009)

It varies by ground and other factors for sure.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Feb 19, 2009)

Bushel'n, Gypo'n it's all good. You have monster days and you have crappy days, but in the end I have averaged a hell of a lot more than a day wage.
Had scale checked everyday do too.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 20, 2009)

Busheling is the only way to go unless it's absolutely just a crappy job. If it's that bad, you move onto the next one and let some crackhead cut that one.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 20, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Bushel'n, Gypo'n it's all good. You have monster days and you have crappy days, but in the end I have averaged a hell of a lot more than a day wage.
> Had scale checked everyday do too.



The last time I gypo cut for small logger he paid me really well (on a percentage). I Gave them three full sides clean with a fourth side when possible, they liked that. The potential was yours to make it vs. making some one else a hell of a lot for the day (most cases)- I like that, reward a faller for working hard and taking care of the wood.


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 20, 2009)

Burvol said:


> The last time I gypo cut for small logger he paid me really well (on a percentage). I Gave them three full sides clean with a fourth side when possible, they liked that. The potential was yours to make it vs. making some one else a hell of a lot for the day (most cases)- I like that, reward a faller for working hard and taking care of the wood.


====

Whats this mean??????????


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 20, 2009)

a thoroughly limbed out conifer.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 20, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> ====
> 
> Whats this mean??????????



Four sides to a log. Top, bottom and the sides. He is talking about limbing the bottom of the log, saves a lot of work on the landing.

Some guys go the other extreme and just limb the top of the log so they can walk it. They figure that there are twelve sides to a log.


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> Four sides to a log. Top, bottom and the sides. He is talking about limbing the bottom of the log, saves a lot of work on the landing.
> 
> Some guys go the other extreme and just limb the top of the log so they can walk it. They figure that there are twelve sides to a log.



And that makes the Chaser angry and tired.


----------



## Bushler (Feb 20, 2009)

When I left WeyCo in 1968 I was day waging for $55/day,(+ tools, gas, and transportation), and went busheling with brother. Our first job we got $2.50/bushel, and our first week we averaged less than $50/day. 

Our next unit we got $3 and some pretty good timber and started making double that. $100/day was a benchmark.

Some days we went backwards when we'd lose a saw.

We used cigarette carton paper folded lengthwise to keep our scale, and were check scaled once or twice a week by the bull buck. If you were caught cheating you got fired on the spot.

What I remember was the incredible big units and the horrible pack in. Some of the units would take well over an hour of steady walkin to get out at night. We'd pack 5 gallon gas cans in every morning. Good thing I was young then, couldn't make the hike now.

The old swede that I worked for at WeyCo called it, 'boosheling'. 

Jesse, I finally got around to trying that chain you left me, the full comp. Liked it. Smooth, nice for falling, not grabby at all. I usally cut the undercut shallow and have to reach back in to cut out the dutchman, noticed immediatley that the full comp made this a lot easier than an agressive skip like I usually run. Probably buy a roll full comp when I finish off ghe roll of skip I'm running now. What did you cut the riders/rakers at? Seemed just right.


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 20, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> Four sides to a log. Top, bottom and the sides. He is talking about limbing the bottom of the log, saves a lot of work on the landing.
> 
> Some guys go the other extreme and just limb the top of the log so they can walk it. They figure that there are twelve sides to a log.



===

That makes sense, thanks for explanation.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't remember but somewhere around 25 thou maybe more as they wear out. You need a grinder now!!! You'll be happy with full comp in the timber we cut, no other chain for 105 drivers in softwood, period. Unless your talking the 440/460 saws. Your 66will pull that stuff hard.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 20, 2009)

The real joys of what ya'll call bushelling came to me shortly after I started falling timber, although in this particular circumstance I was getting paid by the truck load. Landing piled sky high and plenty down in the woods for the skidder, I skipped a day of cutting to hang with some out of town friends. Drinking beer on the front steps in my one bar town in the gentle early summer sunny afternoon with a few friends, seein that big ol log truck barrell on by, money in the bank.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 21, 2009)

*log rules*

while on the subject of bushelling, what sort of log scales does everybody go off of? Around here we use the Doyle. so what is everbody else using?


----------



## Bushler (Feb 22, 2009)

Scribner. Columbia River.


----------

